# How much does Trump weigh?



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2018)

President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures

What do you think Trump weighs?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 8, 2018)

You must be having a slow day.     .....


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 8, 2018)

I'll go with 240 based on his 6'2 height


----------



## theHawk (Jan 8, 2018)

How much does Hillary weight?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> I'll go with 240 based on his 6'2 height



Before he was President, his "private doctor" said he was 6'3 and 234 lbs
Observers have said his height is exaggerated and that he is 6 foot even. He may have been taller when he was younger
He appears to have gained some weight. Those nightly cheeseburgers take their toll


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2018)

theHawk said:


> How much does Hillary weight?



<sob>  But....but....What about Hillary??


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2018)

For reference


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2018)

Trump will call his weight....fake news


----------



## hadit (Jan 9, 2018)

Who gives a crap?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 9, 2018)

hadit said:


> Who gives a crap?



I don't think they are going to examine his crap


----------



## hadit (Jan 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a crap?
> ...


But that's how we learn what is in legislation.  Pelosi told us we have to pass it to see what's in it.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 9, 2018)

More than that lightweight Obama.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 9, 2018)

More than Oprah and less than Hillary, well I think if this is what is consider thinking...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2018)

Donnie is getting weighed right now

We need one of those circus "Guess your Weight" guys


----------



## harmonica (Jan 14, 2018)

you must dream/shit/eat/sleep/etc Trump
why is this??


----------



## harmonica (Jan 14, 2018)

I think he's about 380 lbs


----------



## Pzs (Jan 17, 2018)

I said 260.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

Seems Trump weighed in at 240

He needs to get a better tailor
His clothes make him appear much fatter


----------



## tycho1572 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hillary's legs kept giving out under her weight.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jan 17, 2018)

That woman was always drunk, sick, or just too fat. She was always entertaining us with a face plant. lol


----------



## DGS49 (Jan 20, 2018)

I think the official weight was listed as 239.  He is in typical shape for a 71 year old office worker.

It is rather pathetic that with all of the relevant technology we have, the medical "experts" invariably fall back on BMI as the measure of a person's weight-health.

BMI is merely a calculation based on height and weight, and takes no account of muscularity or the lack of same.  Most professional football players are listed as "obese" under this pointless guideline. It is not that fucking difficult or even costly to estimate a person's body fat content - as a percentage - which is infinitely more accurate and relevant in measuring someone's health, as respects their weight.

My cardiologist was able to take several test results, in addition to my body fat content, and give me a percentage probability of a major cardiac event with the next 5 and 10 years respectively.  (I am 68).  Certainly, the President's doc's can do the same, although the results would be politically utilized.


----------



## 1stRambo (Jan 20, 2018)

Yo, God Blessed Trump, in the Election & his Health, at 71 years old, he is doing better than most young people!!! """LOVE IT"""

"GTP"


----------



## DrLove (Jan 20, 2018)

tycho1572 says 225

  

I'd bet $500 even money he's somewhere between 260 and 280 .. so I voted 280


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?








Better question, how long will the #shumershutdown last?


----------



## DrLove (Jan 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Donnie is getting weighed right now
> 
> We need one of those circus "Guess your Weight" guys



_What do you win? Anything here between the ash tray and the thimble._ 

LoL!! - I gotta rent the Jerk again


----------



## angieram (Feb 17, 2018)

Informative thread.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?


We knew he lied about his health and usmb republicans defended him


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2018)

Who didn’t see this one coming.....

Trump wrote own health letter, doctor says

Donald Trump's former doctor has said he did not write a 2015 letter declaring the then-Republican presidential candidate's "astonishingly excellent" health, US media report.

"[Mr Trump] dictated that whole letter," Harold Bornstein told CNN.

The White House has not yet commented on the physician's allegation. 

Mr Bornstein also said that Mr Trump's bodyguard had carried out a "raid" on his offices in February 2017, removing all of Mr Trump's medical records.

In an interview with CNN, Mr Bornstein said the 2015 letter suggesting that Mr Trump would be the "healthiest individual ever elected to the presidency" was not his professional assessment.

"[Mr Trump] dictated the letter and I would tell him what he couldn't put in there," he said.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

The obsession continues...


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> The obsession continues...


The lies keep piling up.

You act like he’s not up for re election.

Sorry the honeymoon ended a long time ago


----------



## Care4all (May 2, 2018)

my hubby is 6'3'' and based on what he weighs and how he looks compared to Trump, my guess is Trump weighs between 260 - 280 lbs.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 2, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Hillary's legs kept giving out under her weight.


 No, Huma keeps tripping her


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?



Probably best asked of one of the moons orbiting his body.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The obsession continues...
> ...



Once again we see Trump just outright lies to the American people


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The obsession continues...
> ...



You must not have any substantive complaints if you're obsessed with his weight.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



https://www.usnews.com/opinion/thom.../2017-08-03/why-every-lie-trump-tells-matters

Yes, in the grander sense, no one was harmed by Trump lying about his weight.  There will be no long-term consequence from that particular lie, no damaged party left behind, no policy alteration with lasting effects.

But sometime during Trump's term there's going to be an emergency in the U.S. – a natural disaster, a terrorist attack, some critical piece of infrastructure failing – and the American people will have to count on the information coming from the West Wing. And at the moment, they can't.

That Trump and co. are willing to lie about completely inconsequential things merely reinforces that they'll definitely be willing to lie about stuff that really matters. In a confusing, potentially very dangerous situation, the White House needs to clarify, offer direction and project that it is calm and in control. Instead, we're going to have to google whether what the president and his people just said jibes with other reports or pre-established facts on the ground. It's a recipe for making a disaster even more disastrous.

While that sort of situation is the major concern, it's not the only one. Trump's lies also affect the everyday work of policymaking in Washington.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Trump passed tax policy by telling us that US Companies are the highest taxed in the world.  That's a lie.

He said he wouldn't cut taxes on the rich.  He did.  He said he wouldn't raise the debt.  He is.  

Republicans are guilty too.  During the healthcare debate the GOP said their tax bills would do what every independent analysis said they would not do.  And they came within one vote of passing that bill.  Had they got that one extra vote (McCain) they would have repealed Obamacare.  And actually people would be harmed.  

So being a liar on small matters does matter because it means he will certainly lie about big things.  Like colluding with Russia.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2018)

Care4all said:


> my hubby is 6'3'' and based on what he weighs and how he looks compared to Trump, my guess is Trump weighs between 260 - 280 lbs.



I’m 6’2 230

Trump has an easy 50 lbs on me


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



If you're worried about integrity in the White House, that ship sailed decades ago. Bubba was virtually celebrated for his ability to lie convincingly.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What is troubling is how easy and prolific Trumps lies are. Also, how easily  they are refuted 

If it was just the small stuff, we could laugh it off. But Trump seems to prefer the lie, when the truth will do just fine


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Nobody lies with the frequency Trump does

3000 and counting


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You're conveniently complaining about veracity in one party while ignoring the vast disconnect between rhetoric and reality in the other. If you're pretending that only one party lies to you, you are serving their purpose admirably.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Correction: nobody lies about easily refutable stuff as Trump does. The more pernicious lies are the ones not so easily refuted.


----------



## Pop23 (May 2, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> I'll go with 240 based on his 6'2 height



I'll go with RightWinger's weight is also 240, based on his 5'2" height.


----------



## Pop23 (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Seems Trump weighed in at 240
> 
> He needs to get a better tailor
> His clothes make him appear much fatter



And this thread makes you look kinda stupid. Even a tailor can't help that!


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



If only it was that easy
Trump lies at all levels. His staff is required to support his lies regardless of how ridiculous or how damaging they are

His lies about Mexicans and Muslims were outright harmful 
His lies about fake news are damaging to the country


----------



## Pop23 (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> For reference



Look who's checking out Trumps ass! This is my first, you can't make this shit up of the day!


----------



## Valerie (May 2, 2018)

_Adding to some online observers’ skepticism that Trump’s measurements were accurate was the fact that 239 pounds, at 6-3, *conveniently put his body mass index at 29.9 — just below the 30.0 threshold for him to be officially described as obese*, rather than merely overweight. _

_In any event, plenty of Internet users were happy to juxtapose photos of the president with those of athletes with similar listed heights and weights._

_So just how does the president stack up to the likes of Alex Ovechkin (6-3, 235), Mike Trout (6-2, 235) and Tim Tebow (6-3, 245)? ... In fairness, those athletes have much more weight in sculpted muscle than Trump_, whose body mass is distributed just a bit differently...


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?



I think he is between 240 and 260. He is a fatty for sure, but fat is less dense than muscle, so I will go with 252, or slightly less than one of Hellary’s cankles.


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > For reference
> ...


That is a mighty prestigious ass


----------



## miketx (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?


I'd say 220.


----------



## JimH52 (May 2, 2018)

He wrote his medical evaluation....I am sure he will attempt to write his vital statistics also....I think he is between 260 and 280.  That is a lot of sh*t in an orange bag....


----------



## JimH52 (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If the definition of prestigious is "wide"....I agree.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I was expecting you to fall back on the 1 or 2 times Hillary Obama or Bill may have lied.  Fact is, they weren't liars.  You guys said they were but in reality they are some of the most honest politicians.  Bill lied about a BJ?  Well Trump's lawyers won't let him be interviewed by Mueller.  They call it a perjury trap.  There is no such thing as a perjury trap.  There is only a person being questioned under oath and either they tell the truth or they lie.  No one has ever called testifying a perjury trap unless they know they are going to lie.  

And this I saw coming a long time ago.  I knew Trump would lie at every turn and think he will be able to get away with it because he too will always fall back on the fact that Hillary said she was under sniper fire when she went to Kosovo.  

Barack Obama says that what he'd said was you could keep your plan 'if it hasn’t changed since the law passed'

Pants on fire.  Ok, I'll give you this one.


----------



## JimH52 (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



If he...the so called presiiiiident.....do nothing wrong.....why is he afraid of Mueller.  The Truth will set you free!

From two Corinthians or one of those Biblical chapters.


----------



## Erinwltr (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> For reference


LOL!  That is one huge POTUS rump!


----------



## JimH52 (May 2, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



oops

John 8:32 Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free."

That is the big John...not the little john 1...2....or....3.....


----------



## Valerie (May 2, 2018)

donny-liddle-hands is the literal embodiment of FAKE NEWS

his obesity is a national girther conspiracy!  



_

Carolina Panthers LB Luke Keuchely is 6'3 and weighs 238 lbs. 
I'll let you be the judge._


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Remember this guy lied for Trump?   

The results of President Trump’s first formal medical exam since taking office were announced, and the big news was that the physician involved, Navy Rear Adm. Ronny L. Jackson, said the 71-year-old president received a perfect score on a cognitive test. However, other announced results were also of interest, particularly to those who couldn’t help but notice that Trump was listed at 6-3 and 239 pounds.

Why does it matter?  

Pentagon to determine whether Ronny Jackson will face investigation

The Pentagon’s investigative arm has started to examine the matter involving Ronny L. Jackson, the Navy rear admiral whose nomination to lead the Department of Veterans Affairs collapsed last week amid allegations he mistreated White House medical staffers and improperly dispensed medications, among other accusations.

Jackson, who has served as White House physician under three administrations, has vehemently denied wrongdoing.

Yea sure Dr. Jackson you denied wrongdoing but we already know you lie!


----------



## Erinwltr (May 2, 2018)

If POTUS had to take commercial flights instead of private jets or Air Force One, he'd be arrested at the airport for 50 pounds of crack.


----------



## Valerie (May 2, 2018)

_teflon don is making morbid obesity great again!!!_


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?


----------------------------------------------------------------------  its only his private business but i guess its right around 300 pounds .    I am about his size in height but i go 250 and The President looks heavier than me   RWinger .    [none of my business though but 300 is my guess]


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

but what a silly question , last i heard the Presidents Doctor said that TRUMP was very healthy  RWinger .


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

and to add , who cares , TRUMP has a VP to take over if the Big Dog were to keel over RWinger .


----------



## JimH52 (May 2, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> If POTUS had to take commercial flights instead of private jets or Air Force One, he'd be arrested at the airport for 50 pounds of crack.



That is not something I want to visualize.....uugghhhh


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The fact that you said "the 1 or 2 times Hillary Obama or Bill may have lied" disqualifies you from a semi serious discussion of veracity in the WH.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Oh, he's the president all right. I mean, who do you think is living in the White House, Hillary? LOL.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> but what a silly question , last i heard the Presidents Doctor said that TRUMP was very healthy  RWinger .



You have to understand the mindset here. Anyone who does not robotically say negative things about the president when taking about ANY subject is lying. A doctor who examines the president and does not say he is on death's door is lying and failing to give the haters hope. 


It's how they think, based on the posts out here.


----------



## JimH52 (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > but what a silly question , last i heard the Presidents Doctor said that TRUMP was very healthy  RWinger .
> ...



So how many of your Doctor's medical reports have you "dictated"?


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

the thing that amuses me with these SILLY TYPE questions is that the people that ask these questions  are SERIOUS  Hadit .


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

heck , i feel silly even responding to the questions but the board is slow right now .


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



They didn't lie any more than Bush Bush and Reagan did and they didn't lie as much as Trump does so what's your point?


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



 Not Melania that's for sure.


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

i mighta asked these type question as a little kid but my Parents woulda said , hey Pismoe , thats none of your business .


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



What does that have to do with the price of tea in China? The president lies, his doctors lie. How much did America know about FDR's paralysis or JFK's Addison's before they died?  Bottom line is, we can only hope the president remains healthy enough to provide 8 years of extreme liberal frustration and accomplish his agenda. Short of that, 4 years will do nicely. I mean, it's beyond obvious that, had we not been protected from disaster, you would be on here protesting vociferously that Hillary has no balance or seizure problems and her doctors would be saying she's healthy, all while we watched her head bobbing all around and her falling down the steps of Air Force One.

Trump's a 71 year old business man with a very demanding job. Demanding that he have the physique of a 25 year old fitness freak is not only unrealistic, it's stupid.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> heck , i feel silly even responding to the questions but the board is slow right now .



It's entertaining to see their absolute certainty that somehow this is significant when we know they would be insisting that Hillary's health is perfect and her falling down the stairs has nothing to do with being president.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



That's her choice. I wouldn't want to live in the same city as the haters either. Of course, had Hillary won (perish the thought), given this level of hatred, it would be of extreme importance where Bubba was at all times. The poor guy could hardly sneak off to that private island any more.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



THAT PRESIDENTS LIE!  How many times do I have to say it? Y'all act like Trump invented lying. He just lies about stuff that's easily disproved and he's not smooth at it like Bubba is.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Hence why you aren't capable of judging him fairly.  You'll give him a pass on all lies big and small.

And his lies have helped him pass bad policies that will negatively affect you.  Like that tax break gift he gave the rich.  

The Tax Bill Isn't for the Middle Class and Was Never Meant to Be

*The GOP Tax Bill Isn't for the Middle Class. And It Was Never Meant to Be*


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



How is the tax cut bill going to impact me negatively if my taxes don't go up, but in fact go down? IOW, it doesn't hurt me if somebody else gets to keep more of their own money. Only if I were consumed with wealth envy would that happen. Are you consumed with wealth envy that you feel harmed by the tax bill?


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Inflation.  Have you ever heard of inflation? 

Your taxes go down $30 every 2 weeks but prices of everything end up costing you $60 more a month, you actually lost money.

And it also shifted the tax burden more onto you.  If last year the rich owed X amount of the debt but then Trump gave them a huge tax break, that means he took the tax burden more off them.  If that's true, and it is, then the tax burden has been shifted more onto you.  They owe less so you have to make up for it.

Do you worship the rich?  If you were a slave you would love your master.  You would apologize and defend him.


----------



## Meathead (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?


Who cares, as long as he's healthy.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It seems that you define "worship" to mean "I don't care if they get to keep more of their own money", because that's what I actually said. Do you see how absurd that is?

The only way I have to "make up for" a tax cut is if my taxes go up.


----------



## Meathead (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Your taxes go down $30 every 2 weeks but prices of everything end up costing you $60 more a month, you actually lost money.
> 
> And it also shifted the tax burden more onto you.  If last year the rich owed X amount of the debt but then Trump gave them a huge tax break, that means he took the tax burden more off them.  If that's true, and it is, then the tax burden has been shifted more onto you.  They owe less so you have to make up for it.


Where the hell do you get this stuff, the Malaka School of Economics?


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Are you rich?  If not you worship the rich.

A modified Reagan-era tax system lingers to this day. To his credit, Dubya did reduce taxes on very low earners, so they’re no longer getting hammered. But, the people at our economy’s core – the full-time workers earning between $20,000 and $150,000 a year – still pay at up to double the rate of the ultra-wealthy, relative to what history suggests they should.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


A long time ago the leaders of our nation knew what was fair and it created a middle class the world had never seen. 

Since this new deal, the rich have been waging class warfare against us. 

High paying union jobs gone. Now they pay Mexican wages and Chinese

Unfair taxes for them

Ceo wages skyrocket as labor wages flatten

They hired illegals to deluge the job market

Cuts to social programs 

Increased college costs

All these things are what republicans and the rich have done on purpose because apparently they weren’t making enough and we had it too good.


----------



## Meathead (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You are aware that 4 of the last 6 administrations while the middle class dwindled were Democrats, Clinton/Obama, but sure...It was the Republicans.


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> For reference


Until he can appoach the record I guess I do not care about his weight! He has a ways to catch up to the chubby Ohioan! Haven trouble coming up with his name.


----------



## DrLove (May 2, 2018)

LoL - I see these posters voted for 225

 

iamwhatiseem
tycho1572
ValerieYanez


----------



## Pop23 (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



15.7 stone, give or take a few pebbles


----------



## Pop23 (May 2, 2018)

When is the OP going to start a thread on Taft? Cuz damn, Trumps got nuttin on that ex prez!






350 lbs!


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Until Trump, it was always the Democrats advocating for labor and the middle class and the Republican policies that widened the gap between the rich and poor.  Republican policies that made the rich richer and the rest of us poorer.

So for example yes, the unions were destroyed during the era where 4 of the last 6 POTUS' were Democrats.  But does that mean Democrats were the anti union party?  No it does not and you know it.


----------



## Meathead (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You know, you get a feel for people's intellect after reading their posts. While you are not quite as stupid as some, you are pretty vacuous for someone who claims white and indeed Greek heritage. It is not just a question of ignorance.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Oh stop calling people who disagree with you stupid.  It makes you look stupid.  Maybe voting Republican is the right thing for you.  Are you rich?  It really is the only reason you should be voting GOP.  That is until they change.  Like Trump faked being a man of the people and for workers?  That was great if it was sincere.  I don't believe it was and I would think YOU are the stupid one if you are buying into Trump's bullshit.  You remind me of people who signed up for Trump University.  

And if I'm not as rich as you, why are you telling me I should vote GOP?

Is Trump doing great for your state?  Not mine.  So maybe you live in coal country.  Are you a coal miner?

So don't tell me who I should be voting for or that I'm stupid for voting for who I vote for.  Clearly they are the bet choice for me otherwise I wouldn't be making that choice.  

But you have been duped.  Unless you are rich.

Are you even an American?  Didn't we find out you're a European?


----------



## JimH52 (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Three terms....

Mueller
Subpoena
Grand Jury


----------



## Meathead (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


As I said, you get a feel for things. Simplistic and repeated platitudes are not the making of thoughtfulness. They are simply what they are and do literally nothing, zilch, tipota to further any case you might otherwise have had. Youth is fleeting, stupidity is forever.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Oooohhhh?  Are we being unfair to question Trump's health?  Is that crossing a line?  

Trump's New Ad Attacks Clinton's Health


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The one does not follow the other. I can be completely ambivalent about rich people without either loving our hating them. Obviously, you equate anything short of hatred for them to be love. That is not the case.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Interesting. What social programs faced year over year reductive that were not matched or exceeded in other, similar programs?

How did Republicans increase college costs?


----------



## Likkmee (May 2, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Three more.
Dinner with Pooty Poot
Lunch with Da Queen
New golf complex in Dubai


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



As long as even one Republican is in office anywhere, the weak democrats are helpless against them. And if there are none in office, they are helpless against laws they passed decades ago. Democrats are weak, helpless creatures who cannot be held responsible for anything.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It just means that democrats are weak, helpless creatures.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



What has Trump done?  Nothing.  The middle class is still struggling

Scraping by on a $100,000+ income


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Meatloaf
Lasagna
Calzone

Makes as much sense.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Oh heck no, question away. Just understand how foolish, banal, and sophomoric it makes you appear. Do you think Trump was appropriate going after Hillary's health? If not, why are you holding him up as justification?


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Another malaka who doesn't seem to understand

The American middle class is absolutely better off now than it was decades ago - AEI

by James Pethokoukis


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Hillary a 71 year old politician with a very demanding job. Demanding that she have the physique of a 25 year old fitness freak is not only unrealistic, it's stupid.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



How does that address the democrats' inability to enact their agenda, even when they're in charge? You know, those things you blame Republicans for, even when they couldn't stop democrats from changing things.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Compare how Trump only got his tax bill passed with how Obama only got the ACA passed.  See any similarities?


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Of course.  Why would I say differently? I know you think you're being cute by replacing a name in a quote, but you've accomplished nothing by doing so. 

Now, Hillary has exhibited some troubling symptoms that would seem to indicate she is better suited to retirement than the rigors of the presidency, but thank God we didn't have to find out how much of a struggle that would be to overcome.


----------



## flewism (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




If you are that dumb and stupid that you can't raise and educate a couple of kids on $100K  a year, you should have aborted them and did the world a favor.


----------



## Meathead (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I didn't Trump collapsing during admittedly long-winded rallies in 80 degree heat. Hillary couldn't even waddle 200 feet to a waiting van.


----------



## toobfreak (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> *How much does Trump weigh? *




Another of one of the great burning social issues I awoke to this morning worrying about.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Of course. In both cases, it was all the party in power focused on. Instead of "fixing" what they complained about the other party doing, they put all their eggs in a new, massive legislation basket. That doesn't exist either from criticism when they run repeatedly on the same complaints that they do nothing about when they have power.


----------



## toobfreak (May 2, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Hillary's legs kept giving out under her weight.




Her brain simply cannot coordinate walking and talking, thinking and lying all at the same time.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Naturally, the same entities bitterly complaining that Trump is overweight would be equally strenuously insisting that Hillary is perfectly healthy at her weight and that the carpet is uneven on the steps of Air Force One.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > *How much does Trump weigh? *
> ...



The fact that his doctors lied to us?  Why have a doctor give the president a yearly physical and release the results if they are just going to lie about it?


----------



## Meathead (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Since you're down to conspiracies on Trump's help, you've pretty much lost. All those other "scandals" are apparently forgotten and CNN and liberal dingbats like the OP and Sealy are reduced to grasping at straws.


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

ASTONISHINGLY good health as TRUMP dictates health letter to his Doctor and tells him to sign it and send to Whoever the BusyBody was .   ---   Donald Trump dictated letter describing his health as 'astonishingly excellent', claims president's former doctor   ---   aw man , the TRUMP just fecks with you guys as you come and go !!


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Is that your plan?  Have so many scandals that we grow used to them?


----------



## Meathead (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You'd better ask the idiots and sore losers that started those "scandals". WTF is wrong with you...and them?


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

i just Hope the The TRUMP eats large amounts of rib eye , pork chops and throws the bones on the floor plus eats 'kfc' . burgers , fries and whatever else he likes .  Too bad that he doesn't drink and smoke , chew tobacco .     It all Annoys the heck out of you Busy Bodies .


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

incredible gene's in the President TRUMP .---   Donald Trump dictated letter describing his health as 'astonishingly excellent', claims president's former doctor  ---   ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- its the first article in link where its described that he told the 'doctor' what to say [write]  and then to sign the letter .


----------



## Meathead (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?


I mean really, "How much does Trump weigh?"! WTF?!


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------  its like little old ladies and their GOSSIP Meathead .   Its a gaggle of 'MRS. Cravits'  with ears all abuzz .


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ASTONISHINGLY good health as TRUMP dictates health letter to his Doctor and tells him to sign it and send to Whoever the BusyBody was .   ---   Donald Trump dictated letter describing his health as 'astonishingly excellent', claims president's former doctor   ---   aw man , the TRUMP just fecks with you guys as you come and go !!



Did the doctor disagree with the contents of the letter?


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Did the doctor say the report was wrong? FDR's doctors lied to us. JFK's doctors lied to us. And you're absolutely certain that Trump is in ill health.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Benghazi says what?  You guys went after Clinton and Obama over nothing.  You got nothing all 16 years except one BJ.  We've already got more GUILTY pleas than that and we aren't even 2 years in.

It would be one thing if the situation surrounding former White House staff secretary Rob Porter — who was alleged of abusing his ex-wives, who was defended by a White House informed of those allegations, and who was ultimately let go — was the first or second scandal rocking the Trump administration.

Indeed, we can count at least 11 criminal/ethical/personnel scandals involving President Trump, the White House, the administration and Trump’s 2016 campaign since Trump took office. To recap:

Trump’s Mar-A-Lago resort doubled its initiation fee to $200,000 after a surge in membership applications following Trump’s presidential victory

National Security Adviser Michael Flynn resigned 

Trump fired James Comey

Billionaire investor Carl Icahn resigned from his role as a White House adviser amid allegations that he pushed for regulatory changes that benefited his investments.

Tom Price resigned

The Interior Department’s inspector general’s office announced it opened an investigation into Interior Secretary Ryan Zinke’s use of taxpayer-funded charter planes.

Paul Manafort and 2016 campaign aide Rick Gates were indicted 

Flynn, the former national security adviser, pleaded guilty for lying to the FBI.

We can't just ignore this stuff you dope.

Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Brenda Fitzgerald resigned following a report that she bought shares in a tobacco company one month into her tenure

The Washington Post reported that HUD Secretary Ben Carson “allowed his son to help organize an agency ‘listening tour’ in Baltimore last summer despite warnings from department lawyers that doing so risked violating federal ethics rules… Career officials and political appointees raised concerns days before the visit that Carson’s son, local businessman Ben Carson Jr., and daughter-in-law were inviting people with whom they potentially had business dealings.”

White House staff secretary Rob Porter officially departed the White House after the allegations surfaced that he abused his ex-wives


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I'm sure he isn't 6'3 and 239.


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ASTONISHINGLY good health as TRUMP dictates health letter to his Doctor and tells him to sign it and send to Whoever the BusyBody was .   ---   Donald Trump dictated letter describing his health as 'astonishingly excellent', claims president's former doctor   ---   aw man , the TRUMP just fecks with you guys as you come and go !!
> ...


-------------------------------------------   don't know , probably not but i don't know , 'doctor signed the letter so thats proof that the 'doctor; agrees with what he wrote i believe Hadit .


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------   239 or 300 , doesn't matter to me .   He does his job as President to my satisfaction   Sealy .


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ASTONISHINGLY good health as TRUMP dictates health letter to his Doctor and tells him to sign it and send to Whoever the BusyBody was .   ---   Donald Trump dictated letter describing his health as 'astonishingly excellent', claims president's former doctor   ---   aw man , the TRUMP just fecks with you guys as you come and go !!
> ...


------------------------------------------------   seems to me that LEGALLY speaking the 'doctors' signature on the Letter is proof of the 'doctor' agreeing with the contents of the letter   Hadit .


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Not me.  That's why I'll be voting in November and 2020 and things are not looking good for you guys.

How has he benefited you personally?


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I might care what your opinion is if there was any chance you would ever turn on Trump or the Republicans but since you'd be defending Bush/Romney/Rubio just as hard as you are Trump, doesn't surprise me you're happy with Trump.  You're just glad it's not a Democrat in the White House.  And we know you right wingers will defend everything a Republican president does.  Remember how sure you were Iraq had WMD's until Trump admitted there were no WMD's?

Survey of Presidential Politics Experts Says Trump Is the Worst of All Time


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



It’s not just liberal political scientists who hold a dim view of the White House’s current occupant. Among only Republican experts, Trump still ranks in the bottom five of all presidents. This, despite the fact that Trump has become a Reagan-style hero to actual GOP voters.

Trump may be bad, but he has not yet launched an unnecessary and catastrophic war (George W. Bush), helped usher in the Great Recession/Depression (Herbert Hoover & Bush), or help launch a catastrophic (but perhaps necessary) war (Buchanan). 

Beyond his foul rhetoric and lowering of general standards, Trump has done a good deal of tangible damage, but compared to some of his predecessors, it is on the small-bore side — so far. Trump is without a doubt one of the most, if not the most, morally bankrupt person to ever order a Diet Coke in the Oval Office. But he’s got a long way to go _earn _his spot at the very bottom.


----------



## toobfreak (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




Did Obama's and Clinton's doctors ever tell us anything?  What about Hillary?  I want to see HER medical report!  The time to review all this stuff was while these people were running!


----------



## toobfreak (May 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Funny how when I take the latest images online from his recent public appearances, he doesn't seem to have any particular weight issue worth making an issue about.




 

 

 





It's not until you get here that suddenly Trump puts on 150 pounds.


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------   ME , well he just seems American to me and since i have always been ok or 'good enough' for 68 years i really don't want anything more that i want Sealy .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?



  Practicing to be a carny?


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So what? If the doctor didn't disagree with the report, what's your complaint?


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



That's my point. Hard to say the report is a lie if the doctor signed off on it.


----------



## Zander (May 2, 2018)

Trump is a heavyweight who crushed 16 GOP competitors and destroyed the 99% sure winner hiLIARy. 

He walloped the entire press corps, Nat Silver, Sam Wang, and every single polling organization in the world. He devastated LWNJ's across the globe. 

So yeah, he's HEAVY.


----------



## sealybobo (May 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


So you’re no better off than you were in 2016 and if you are thank obama


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go with 240 based on his 6'2 height
> ...



Is this a fat people bashing thread?  Where is Coyote?  That's not nice!


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2018)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> ...



220 and Abs of steel

Believe me


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



We are concerned with our presidents health


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You should probably be more concerned with your own health!  You seem stressed out, and not to mention posting here all day and being so sedentary.  How much do YOU weigh, BTW?


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, we know. You're desperately hoping he'll be sick and have to leave office.


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go with 240 based on his 6'2 height
> ...


His private doctor said what trump told him to say.


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



And you have proof he disagreed with the report, or are you just hoping that's the case?


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



230........just like Fat Donnie
Cough.....cough


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Truth is what Fat Donnie says it is


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Time to stop interfering with others and be concerned with yourself, huh?


----------



## pismoe (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------i've always been well off , first and foremost i EAT everyday unless i forget to eat .   And i've been doing that for 68 years and thats long before 'mrobama' .  Actually i credit Americas Western Civilization , its Capitalism and then [privately] its Christianity .


----------



## pismoe (May 3, 2018)

and then after the most basic function of EATING  theres the material things that have been added to me .    Once again i credit America and its Western Civilization , its Capitalism and its Christianity   Sealy .


----------



## pismoe (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------  none of your business [mrs. cravits] er , RWinger .


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, it is something to be concerned about if there was some evidence that he was in poor health.  However, it's not as if he was the first or probably the last overweight politician or president.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Fatwinger.    Chubwinger.


----------



## pismoe (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------------------------------------   yeah , the TRUMP is always fecking with the lefties  Sealy .


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

It's not as if the opposition was the picture of good health.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

All that drinking is catching up to Hillary as she ages.  Happens all the time.


----------



## pismoe (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> All that drinking is catching up to Hillary as she ages.  Happens all the time.


------------------------------------------------------------   'ilary' is doing good , probably not allowed but we should find out her FAVORITE beverage , take up a collection and make sure that she never runs out of her favorite beverage .


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A 2015 doctor’s note describing Donald Trump’s health as “astonishingly excellent” was dictated by Trump himself, according to the doctor who signed the note.

Trump made public the letter from Dr Harold Bornstein on the eve of the presidential primary contests to allay concerns about his fitness. Two days before the letter was released, Trump tweeted: “As a presidential candidate, I have instructed my long-time doctor to issue, within two weeks, a full medical report – it will show perfection.”

Bornstein, described in the note as Trump’s physician “since 1980”, told CNN on Tuesday that he did not write the letter. “He dictated that whole letter. I didn’t write that letter,” Bornstein said.

The White House did not immediately reply to a request for comment.

Earlier on Tuesday, Bornstein said the longtime Trump bodyguard Keith Schiller and two other men had conducted a “raid” on his offices for Trump’s medical records in February 2017, two days after Bornstein told a newspaper that he had for years prescribed Propecia, a hair growth medicine, for Trump.


----------



## pismoe (May 3, 2018)

your news is old but very welcome Sealy , thankyou !!!!!!    Yeah , this was the big joke yesterday as we Deplorables , TRUMP and Rush all laughed at the 'feck head' liberals and dems yesterday when 'Rush Limbaugh' reported the story .   Though TRUMPS health is no ones business but his , his Doctor must agree with the letters contents because the Doctor signed the letter   Sealy !!   [chuckle]


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?


Whatever he puts on his health record, cause you know no doctor is qualified to make a statement about Trump's health like he is.


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Where the f*ck do you think you are posting?

This is USMB, we stick our noses into any shit we feel like


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> ...


Trump writes the report
Doctor signs it

Healthiest individual ever


----------



## pismoe (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


---------------------------------------  you got it RWinger


----------



## Pilot1 (May 3, 2018)

About as much as Hillary.


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> About as much as Hillary.


So Trump is the same as Hillary, ok.


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So I asked for proof the doctor disagreed with the report and you replied with something that didn't indicate he did.


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > About as much as Hillary.
> ...



Only healthier, right?


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2018)

hadit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...


Who knows?


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


He didn't agree or write it himself.  Boy you lawyers are slick.  Remind me a lot of Bill Clinton or Nixon.


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Dude, I didn't write the mortgage contract on my house, but when I put my signature on it, I may as well have. I know you separately want something, anything, to throw at Trump that justifies your hate, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I don't know. At this point, we have more medical information on Trump than on her, and given the determination to ignore that information, we might as well make up stuff about her.


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2018)

hadit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Really? A 72-year-old man that takes no medication and zero health problems...Dream on..


----------



## Meathead (May 3, 2018)

hadit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Hillary doesn't drink. She gets walking pneumonia a lot though.


----------



## Pilot1 (May 3, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Hillary doesn't drink. She gets walking pneumonia a lot though.


I've seen clips of Hillary admitting that she over indulged in Chardonnay to cope with her loss.  Refreshingly honest, and human for a change.  



> “Organizing my closets,” she went on, listing another distraction from the devastation, the Hill reported.
> 
> And then came this: *“I won’t lie. Chardonnay helped a little, too.”*



Hillary Clinton ‘fesses to hitting the bottle, post-election loss

The truth is that Hillary does drink, and Trump does not.  He just eats too much.


----------



## Meathead (May 3, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary doesn't drink. She gets walking pneumonia a lot though.
> ...


Yes, Hillary has inspired many people  to live more moral lives by her example.


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You can choose to believe or not believe the report, but you're putting your opinion up against a doctor's, one who has actually examined Trump, as opposed to a civilian who likely has never been near him. Until proven differently, I'll go with the doctor's opinion.


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Trump lies about things both big and small.  I wonder what big shit he's lying about.  

And just stop it with the hate bullshit.  I don't hate him anymore than you hated Hillary or Barrack.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?



Better Q: Why in the world does OP care? Of all the things I thought today, "I wonder how much Trump weighs" was not on the radar for me.

"I better get the garbage out" was.


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Did you tell your mortgage lender to write down that you put 20% down even though you didn't?  Because that's basically what Trump had the guy do.  Or do you believe this assessment?

The combination of Bornstein's strangeness and the fact that the bar has been so lowered when it comes to Trump's medical disclosures shouldn't temper that fact. Just as the Stormy Daniels situation seemed trivial and even overly salacious before becoming arguably the White House's biggest legal liability, it would be a shame to relegate the Bornstein show to the side of the stage. It may ultimately come to nothing, but there are real questions here — both for the legal system and for democracy.

Just like OJ wasn't getting his stuff back, he was robbing someone?  So did Trump's team who raided the doctors office.  Are you ok with a President who breaks the law and lies all the time?  How are the lies benefitting you?  You must be a Republican.  Rich or dumb?

Aside from the legal aspect of all this is the good-government aspect. We have a president who it seems has now repeatedly sought to obscure his medical history. Bornstein also told CNN on Tuesday that Trump essentially dictated his original, hyperbolic doctor's letter that, among other wild claims, said Trump would be the healthiest president ever elected. Later, during an appearance on the “Dr. Oz” show, Trump appeared to deliberately hide — on multiple occasions — that he was taking medication for hair loss (Propecia) and for rosacea. We found out about those only because Bornstein let them slip in a New York Times interview in February 2017. (That interview was followed two days later by the alleged “raid.")


----------



## candycorn (May 3, 2018)

Valerie said:


> _teflon don is making morbid obesity great again!!!_




SuRgIcAl


----------



## candycorn (May 3, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> ...



A better question is why can’t he tell the truth about his weight?  I agree.


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Trump lies about everything

He may be on deaths door


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2018)

hadit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Except those doctors are paid to lie


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



What an obvious liar he is too.  

*Trump Admits To Authorizing Stormy Daniels Payoff, Denies Sexual Encounter*

*So then why did he pay her $130K?*


----------



## Pilot1 (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> *Trump Admits To Authorizing Stormy Daniels Payoff, Denies Sexual Encounter*
> 
> *So then why did he pay her $130K?*



Often rich men get shaken down buy women like this, and instead of going through a lengthy legal battle, they just pay them off to make them go away.


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don't recall being obsessed with either one's health to the point I accused their doctors of lying. Nor did I act like their health was the end of civilization.


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



If the doctor signed a false report, that's on him. Until the report is proven false, I'll take the word of a doctor who actually examined Trump over that of an internet keyboard jockey.


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Do you have actual evidence the doctor lied? That's the bottom line here.


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



At least, you're hoping he is, right?


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



So prove they are in this case. It should be easy, you're so certain and all. We know, for example, that FDR and JFK's doctors lied.


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Trumps lies are so predictable

First, he denies
Then he calls the other person a liar
Then, when the facts come out, he repeats the lie
Then when it is obvious he is caught, he changes the story
Then he claims his new story I said the one he always meant


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Wilson too


But they were really sick and lied......does that mean Lying Donnie is really sick?


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump Admits To Authorizing Stormy Daniels Payoff, Denies Sexual Encounter*
> ...


$130,000? Come on stop playing stupid


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Tom Arnold was on Howard stern talking about trump. He says he’s a bragging arrogant bullshitter. And that’s the kind of person half the voters want to be president. Too bad 80% of the poor don’t vote. I’m sure 70% of them agree with things like the aca, not raising taxes on the poor who republicans call takers because they make so little they don’t pay taxes.


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


And when I have the evidence will you care? Will it shut you up or will you just change threads and topics


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Only a partisan idiot would think that there's a causal relationship.  It just means that, should Trump's doctor be lying, he's far from the first. Regardless, until it's proven that he is, I'll take the word of a physician who actually examined Trump over that of an internet keyboard jockey.


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


So you don’t even care if he lied. Let’s move on then. We get it


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?


260 minimum. If he’s fat and supposedly 6’3. 260 fosho


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I will care to the extent that Trump's physical well being matters to his ability to carry out his mission of driving liberals bat crap insane. If all the doctor did was understate Trump's weight, what of it?

So let's see the evidence, if you have it.


----------



## hadit (May 3, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Perhaps you ignored the part where I said "until it's proven" that he is lying. Prove that he is.


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You won’t care anyways so just add it to the list of lies you don’t mind trump telling.


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2018)

I know one thing, Trump being the leader of the military should get a red flag on his personal record for being way over BMI mass..


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



IOW, you can't prove it and just take it on faith that he is lying because it furthers your narrative.


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


3000 verifiable lies since Inauguration Day.

Hey, I’ll give him a pass on 1000 of them. That’s fair


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> I know one thing, Trump being the leader of the military should get a red flag on his personal record for being way over BMI mass..



And Bubba flagged as a draft dodger...


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I know one thing, Trump being the leader of the military should get a red flag on his personal record for being way over BMI mass..
> ...


And trump dodged too. Bone spurs


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We're talking about the doctor. Can you prove his medical report is a lie? If not, I'll take his word on Trump's health and all this obsession about his weight is just so much swamp gas.


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You don't think bone spurs could prevent a grunt from marching 20 miles under a 50lb pack? Apparently, the military thought so.

IOW, is having a physical limitation dodging the draft?


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Yet you can’t get over it.

You remind me of Dave Chappell show they asked the black guy what it would take to convict r Kelly. It was funny how much evidence he required.

But when asked if Robert Blake killed his wife Dave said “you mean baretta? Oh yea he did that shit. Lol


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



This far, no one has presented any proof at all. You have a long way to go before you get to those absurd extremes. Have another doctor examine Trump and say the first one was lying. Show that the first doctor has a history of examining high profile people and lying about their health. Simply yelling that he lied because you saw a few pictures isn't convincing.

I don't care if Trump takes medications for a skin condition or to promote hair growth. I care more if he is unable to perform the duties of the office or that his head starts bobbing uncontrollably in front of a microphone or he stumbles and falls on top of foreign dignitaries.


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

I'd like it best if the TRUMP just speaks the truth and says , feck YOU people , mind your own business !!


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I get it you like him and forgive his transgressions.

In trumps defense that doctor should lose his license for telling that trump takes propecia. 

By the way that shit makes you crazy. Lol


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Lying about what?

If Trump is as healthy as they claim, there is no reason to lie

Doctors lied about Wilson, FDR and JFK because they had afflictions that could keep them from being President

Trump?


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2018)

pismoe said:


> I'd like it best if the TRUMP just speaks the truth and says , feck YOU people , mind your own business !!


Trump seems to prefer the lie to the truth


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like it best if the TRUMP just speaks the truth and says , feck YOU people , mind your own business !!
> ...


-------------------------------------  you guys are just busy bodies   RWinger !!


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------   i would never RESPECT their calls for another 'doctor' examination .   Best thing the TRUMP can do is to laugh at these busy bodies .


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2018)

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


This is why I don’t trust republicans. They lie. But here at usmb they tell the truth.

Do you want to ban abortion and end social security?

Do you want to eliminate taxes on the rich?

Do you want war with Iran?

Do you want to destroy unions?

Do away with minimum wage and overtime laws?


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2018)

pismoe said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Let a real doctor give it.

People voted for him without releasing his taxes maybe they’ll vote for him without a physical. I hope he doesn’t tell us the results. It’ll make some people wonder


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

this silly weight issue is no ones business except for the PRESIDENTS  Sealy !!


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

REAL doctor , in WHOSE opinion  Sealy ??       Best for TRUMP to just laugh at YOU guys  Sealy !!


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2018)

pismoe said:


> this silly weight issue is no ones business except for the PRESIDENTS  Sealy !!


Then let’s stop doing physicals.

Or, if I were a healthy democratic candidate I’d bring up his weight and fact he lied about his results. In fact trump wrote his own report..

That’s cool if you’re cool with it.

Nothing is off limits for the pussy grabber who brought clintons accusers to the debate.

Stormy better be at the debates and sit her so melania and don can both see her


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2018)

pismoe said:


> REAL doctor , in WHOSE opinion  Sealy ??       Best for TRUMP to just laugh at YOU guys  Sealy !!


If only he had thick skin. 

If he could just do that he’d still have lawyers willing to work with him. I guess laughing things off is his one flaw


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

[aw haw] , it gets sillier and sillier eh ??     I think that you are getting more and MORE Frustrated  Sealy !!


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > REAL doctor , in WHOSE opinion  Sealy ??       Best for TRUMP to just laugh at YOU guys  Sealy !!
> ...


----------------------------------    yep , they are getting more and MORE frustrated .


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2018)

pismoe said:


> this silly weight issue is no ones business except for the PRESIDENTS  Sealy !!



Then why does Fat Donnie release fake results instead of just saying none of your business?


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

yeah [chuckle] , at the moment the lefties just can't get their way , boy does it PIZZ them off .  [chuckle]


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > this silly weight issue is no ones business except for the PRESIDENTS  Sealy !!
> ...


---------------------------------------   [yer heads are spinning] he is simply fecking with you lefties  RWinger !!


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

i don't think that there is a LEGAL Requirement for a health exam but YOU guys want an Exam so he gave you one and its signed by a REAL doctor RWinger , Sealy , WCatcher and others .


----------



## bodecea (May 4, 2018)

pismoe said:


> this silly weight issue is no ones business except for the PRESIDENTS  Sealy !!


No it isn't...not for the so-called president.


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

TRUMP did exactly what i woulda done , sometimes i think that everything TRUMP does was learned from me Bode !!


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > this silly weight issue is no ones business except for the PRESIDENTS  Sealy !!
> ...


----------------------------------  And as i already said , you got yer 'doctors' report on the TRUMPS health from a 'doctor'  Bode !!


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 4, 2018)

This is just about the stupidest TDS-inspired thread evah! 


I've seen some doozies, but this one takes the cake!


Thx, OP!


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



His weight. Apparently, it's a huge scandal that Trump looks like he weighs more than the official statistic. Yeah, I know, really scraping the bottom of the scandal barrel there. That's why it's so fun to watch.


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

i already told them , think it was this thread but they just don't listen   Marion .


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



And here I am thinking: "Who cares?"


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2018)

pismoe said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The president is one of the most closely monitored people in the country. He has medical personnel close at hand. I'm not worried about him. And no, he should not have another exam just because the haters are shrieking about this one. I put forth the idea as something that would prove the first doctor is lying, but quite frankly, it's not worth doing, because they would just accuse the second one of lying if he agreed with the first.


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2018)

pismoe said:


> REAL doctor , in WHOSE opinion  Sealy ??       Best for TRUMP to just laugh at YOU guys  Sealy !!



"Real doctor" means one that gives them the result they want.


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Fattest President since Taft


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I have some of my best people looking into this
They can’t believe what they are finding


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They only care about his health to the extent they can use it to fuel their endless, "We'll overturn the results of the election any day now" hopes and dreams.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And I should care, why?


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Scraping the bottom of the barrel. No better than the ones harping on Hillary being fat and ugly.


----------



## pismoe (May 4, 2018)

s


rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?


so YER the guy with Post number 1 - ONE eh  Rwinger   ??


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Or those harping on Carly Fiorinos face


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2018)

pismoe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Good! It’s an election year


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes. I have no common ground with those who mock and impugn a politician's appearance or that of their families. I was disgusted by some of the things said about Mrs. Obama.


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Remember the bankers controlled Reagan and they hid he had Alzheimer’s?


----------



## hadit (May 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Of course. I was politically aware during that time. It was really sad to see a good man be brought down like that.

Not so sure about the bankers though. Got any names proven to have done that?


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


YouTube banker tells Reagan to wrap it up.


----------



## rightwinger (May 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



I agree

I went to the bank all the time in the 80s and not one of them told me Reagan had Alzheimer’s


----------



## sealybobo (May 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> President Trump is going for his Presidential physical this Friday. Typically, they report height, weight, blood pressure, cholesterol and other key measures
> 
> What do you think Trump weighs?


Why do the little lies matter?  Because if he'll lie about little things he'll lie about anything

Michael Cohen Accepted $500,000 From Firm Tied To Russian Oligarch: Reports | HuffPost

Robert Mueller has reportedly interviewed the Russian oligarch about the payments to Trump’s lawyer.

How you gonna spin this?


----------



## sealybobo (May 9, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Yes Don Regan former Meryl Lynch CEO tells Reagan in a speech to WRAP IT UP!


----------



## pismoe (May 9, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------    something was wrong with 'reagans' thinking .   I blame his 'vp' ghw bush but it was 'reagan' that was at fault .   .     It was ' ghwb' that pushed amnesty for 'mexicans' and started that whole immigration thing and 'reagan' implemented the plan .     'gwb' continued with the plan as well as 'mrobama' and 'jebito bush' or 'hilary' would have continued with flooding the USA with third worlders .   Probably going to continue .    ----------------------  might be off topic but just showing an example that 'reagan' was not playing with a full deck --- imo !!


----------



## pismoe (May 9, 2018)

yeah Sealy , thanks , its the only thing that i can think of but i have thought it for many years .   Beautiful USA is great in the 70s until 'reagan' did amnesty in 1986 so lets flood it with third worlders to mess it up and gain power and the 'bush's' loved it and influenced a possibly weak minded 'reagan' to do it .  Afterall , the third worlders will vote and support 'jebito bush' and his third world 'mexican' first family of the USA .    See 'jorge bush' starting his political career a few years ago in Texas   Sealy .


----------



## hadit (May 9, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Key word, "former".  He was on the team at the time. Nice try though.


----------

